# USB-Hostcontroller



## pupi (1. Mai 2004)

Habe mir eine externe Festplatte gekauft. Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass ich 2 USB 1.1 habe. Der PC meldet mir,  ich solle ein HOCHGESCHWINDIGKEITS USB-HOSTCONTROLLER an den Computer anschließen um die bestmögliche Leistung zu erzielen.
WAS IST DAS?


----------



## Stibie (2. Mai 2004)

USB 2.0

Falls du den besitzt und einen VIA Chipsatz hast, musst du dir erst  die Treiber von deren HP saugen!


----------



## pupi (2. Mai 2004)

*VIA Chipsatz*

Was ist bitte ein VIA Chipsatz?


----------



## Evilein (2. August 2004)

ich habe das gleiche Problem (USB Hostcontroller).
Wie hast Du Dein Problem geloest?
Danke fuer eine baldige Antwort
Evilein


----------



## pupi (2. August 2004)

habe immer noch das Problem, es geht hat langsamer. Gehen tut es ja 
Habe keinen zufriedenstellende  Antwort erhalten. 

Wenn du was erfährst, wrde ich mich freuen Bescheid zu bekommen

Gruß


----------



## Evilein (3. August 2004)

*USB Hostcontroller*

bei mir gehts überhaupt nicht. Es handelt sich um einen externer Brenner
(FREECOM), der PC erkennt ihn, der Brenner schaltet sich aber ab, weil eben kein
USB H-controller vorhanden ist. 

Gruß


----------



## Intiii (3. August 2004)

ihr braucht wohl das:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=47572&item=5111530294&rd=1

Info:
Die USB 2.0 / 4+1 Port Karte erweitert ihr System um vier externe und einen internen Hochgeschwindigkeitsanschluss. Die Karte unterstützt folgende Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeiten: high-speed (480Mbs), full-speed (12Mbs) und low-speed (1,5Mbs). USB 1.1 Geräte bleiben auf die Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeiten von USB 1.1 begrenzt, selbst wenn sie an USB 2.0 angeschlossen werden.Merkmale  
Bezeichnung: USB 2.0 PCI Karte 4+1 Port 
USB 2.0 Übertragungsrate: bis 480Mbs pro Port 
unterstützt bis zu 127 Geräte 
Hot-Swap erlaubt den Anschluss im laufenden Betrieb 
entspricht OpenHCI 1.0, USB 2.0 und PCI local Bus 2.2 Spezifikationen 
kompatibel zu Power PC, alpha , MIPS, Unix RISC-Computer-Systeme 
unterstützt alle USB-Standard-Peripheriegeräte 
Betriebsspannung der Karte: 5 Volt 
Betriebsspannung des Chips: 3,3 Volt 
Für Windows 98/ME/2000/XP 
Treiber CD 
Bedienungsanleitung 
Retail-Verpackung 


Preise: liegen so zwischen 10-20 Euro

Inti31


----------



## Evilein (3. August 2004)

Danke Inti31
werde Dir berichten
Grüsse


----------

